

Open Source as a Habit - micah_chatt
https://medium.com/@micahhausler/open-source-as-a-habit-56583e928008

======
felixrieseberg
I like it. I also think that writing code with the intention of releasing it
under your own name forces you to write good documentation, clean code and
test properly.

Of course, just like my plans to read books every single day, I never
succeeded in keeping that up.

~~~
micah_chatt
Worth noting: I'm releasing it all under my employer's organization. I'm still
making the commits and getting the 'credit.'

